# [OFF] s'ennuie, veux jouer...

## loopx

Je m'ennuie, c'est les vacances, meme si il y a du soleil pendant la journée, le soir, il fait tout noir et j'ai envie de jouer la !!!!

Alors, je me demande à quoi je pourrais jouer ... Genre, petit jeux de stratégie (construire une ville, ou un truc du genre) ou bien tout péter (quake4?). 

Je cherche des nom de jeux à emerger (je suis jamais trop pourri) pour passer le temps. Qu'est ce qui est divertissant comme jeux sous linux ?

Ah, j'oubliais, je veux pas retourner sur XP !!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## geekounet

Pour les FPS :

- nexuiz

- warsow (pas dans portage, au moins ça t'occupera une nuit à le compiler ^^)

- quake3-tremulous

...

Sinon pour la stratégie/fantaisy, ya Battle for Wesnoth qu'est pas mal du tout  :Smile: 

Pis perso, je suis en train de rejouer à Descent en ce moment (c'est vieux, ça date de 1995), ya qq portages pour Linux. Si ça intéresse des nostalgiques : le topic pour les ebuilds

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

tout à l'heure je suis tombé sur ce site : http://www.abandonware-france.org/ltf-jeu.php3?id=332

Il propose des abandonwares pour dos/windows, je pense qu'avec wine àa doit pouvoir passer  :Wink: 

/me aime bien les jeux de son enfance, du temps ou il était sous Win3.11

----------

## loopx

Ouais, descent, je m'en souvient, c'est dans l'espace, ca date  :Smile: 

jvais y jetter un oeil   :Very Happy: 

----------

## At0m3

Dans les fps/quake-like/moh-like

tremulous !!!

Je ne joue plus qu'à ça depuis que je l'ai découvert   :Very Happy: . C'est un jeu multijoueur alien contre humain. Chaqu'un doit défendre sa base et attaquer celle de l'autre. Si tu veux que je t'explique/t'initie, n'hésites pas à me contactez (adresse jabber : at0m3@im.apinc.org)

Ca me change vraiment des jeux qu'on a l'habitude de voir. 

Dans un autre style mais qui parait interessant (pas essayé), warsow. Un jeu de tir où toute la technique est dans les sauts. Toujours multijoueur

Ces deux jeux sont pas mal beaux (pour des jeux libres) et changent des jeux habituels.

On a aussi le classique, mais néanmoins toujours très apprécié (par moi aussi) enemy-territory. Un jeu multijoueur pendant la seconde guerre mondiale. 

le site officiel de tremulous : http://tremulous.net/

l'ebuild de tremulous : http://gentoo.zugaina.org/games-fps.html.fr#tremulous

le site officiel de warsow : http://www.warsow.net/

Sinon, plus simple, en jeu d'arcade, on a toujours les traditionnels supertux et frozen-bubble

En jeu de stratégie, je te conseille le beau glest, même s'il est court car relativement simple (j'ai perdu ma première partie, comme tout le monde, ceci dit  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

PS : existe-t-il un clan gentooiste ?

----------

## loopx

Bon voilà, c'est mon 1.000 i ème messages  :Smile:  et je suis un vétérant alors  :Surprised: ? on va voir quand j'aurais posté   :Laughing: 

En tout cas, 1.000 messages, ca permet de mieux connaitre/comprendre les linux  :Smile: 

Merci à tout ceux qui m'ont aidé à régler mes problèmes de configs de n00b   :Wink: 

Grace à eux, j'en ai fini avec ses Windaube. Et en plus, j'ai converti bien 6-7 personne à Gentoo linux ! Vive Gentoo, vite que j'emerge un jeu   :Wink: 

----------

## At0m3

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Pour les FPS :
> 
> - nexuiz
> 
> - warsow (pas dans portage, au moins ça t'occupera une nuit à le compiler ^^)
> ...

 

ba, quake3-tremulous est devenu tremulous depuis la libération du code source de quake 3

Edit :  félicitation pour ton 1000ème message   :Cool:  , je souhaite faire au moins pareil   :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 :Laughing: 

merci

j'en ai profité pour changer d'avatar, mais bon, ca risque de changer encore, jle trouve pas top   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: il est très bien en fait ...

----------

## loopx

je vais essayer quake3-tremulous qui est devenu tremulous. Juste que j'ai plus de place sur mon dur, m'en vais démarrer un konqueror en su pour trouver mes Giga ....

----------

## At0m3

Il est cool ton avatar   :Razz:  Et je suis fan de south park

j'ai changé le mien en même temps  :Cool: 

Pour ton dur, un petit passage dans /usr/portage/distfiles devrait aider  :Razz: 

----------

## loopx

ouais mais non, il y a des trucs ailleurs, jcomprend pas comment il a fait pour me bouffer mes 10 go de reiserfs ... je regarde la ...

----------

## scout

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> - warsow (pas dans portage, au moins ça t'occupera une nuit à le compiler ^^)

 

Y'a un ebuild dans le bugzilla:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98322

----------

## Scullder

Je te conseille Maniadrive à télécharger sur son site, il y a un classement en ligne des meilleur temps ce qui est assez motivant :

http://maniadrive.raydium.org/index.php/News

C'est un jeu d'arcade dans le même style que trackmania, donc voitures (une clio  :Smile:  ), avec des circuits et un comportement irréalistes. 

Ca fonctionne très bien, essayé sous gentoo ~amd64.

----------

## sirion2

Pour les jeux tournant sous linux, il n'y qu'une seul adresse à retenir:

http://www.happypenguin.org

Un site presque sympatoche et francais:

http://jeuxlibres.net

Voila. Sinon une petite remarque, trelmulous ne vaudra jamais un natural selection (un jeu qui peut etre extrement riche en strategie). Et je trouve lamentable que true combat elite n'a pas etait cité, ni le fabuleux return to castle wolfenstein, ainssi que duke3D (pour les vieux de la vieille).

Et pour les bon jeux console et MAME, il y a les bon emulateurs qui vont avec :]

EDIT: je tient à dire que ennemy territory est de l'arcade pure et non un "jeu de la seconde guerre mondiale".

----------

## Babali

Le post qui fallait pas... Ca y est je suis en train d'emerge des tas de choses dans tous les sens...

Bon ceci dit, on attends toujours le mmorpg libre qui va tout casser  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

Pour le type construction de ville y'a OpenTTD , (La version libre de Transport Tycoon Deluxe) vraiment sympa, mais le forum est en anglais et le jeu n'est pas facile à prendre en main (tres puissant niveau itinieraire, gestion des trains etc  :Smile: )

----------

## loopx

J'ai essayé maniadrive, c'est encore bien cool comme petit jeu de voiture   :Very Happy: . J'ai aussi testé nexuiz mais il lag bizarrement (périodiquement, toute les secondes, peut importe la qualité d'affichage). Demain, j'en installerai peut etre encore quelque un...

----------

## truc

y'a xmoto avec l'ebuild proposé par SnowBear ici même...

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *At0m3 wrote:*   

> Dans les fps/quake-like/moh-like
> 
> tremulous !!!
> 
> Je ne joue plus qu'à ça depuis que je l'ai découvert  . C'est un jeu multijoueur alien contre humain. Chaqu'un doit défendre sa base et attaquer celle de l'autre. Si tu veux que je t'explique/t'initie, n'hésites pas à me contactez (adresse jabber : at0m3@im.apinc.org)
> ...

 

Perso le gros problème de ce jeu ce sont les boulets qui s'amusent à vendre les bases adverses et les campouses qui ne sortent jamais de leur base de plus de 3m. Il y en a un paquet. Cela est bien dommage car ca gache le jeu

----------

## At0m3

 *sirion2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voila. Sinon une petite remarque, trelmulous ne vaudra jamais un natural selection (un jeu qui peut etre extrement riche en strategie). Et je trouve lamentable que true combat elite n'a pas etait cité, ni le fabuleux return to castle wolfenstein, ainssi que duke3D (pour les vieux de la vieille).
> 
> Et pour les bon jeux console et MAME, il y a les bon emulateurs qui vont avec :]
> ...

 

Je viens d'aller sur le site de natural selection (http://www.ns-fr.com/dl_ns.php), c'est gentil, mais c'est pour Windows. Moi je n'ai proposé que des jeux libre ou partiellement (enfin, pour enemy territory, j'hesite sur sa liberté de diffusion... en tout cas, il ne semble pas être open source). Et returne to castle wolfenstein est payant d'ailleurs

----------

## At0m3

Pour ces gens là, il y a des tactiques, mais pareil, s'il y a des noobs/boulets dans notre camp, difficile de respecter une tactique. C'est pour ça que je parlais d'un clan gentooiste : pas de boulets.

----------

## Oni92

 *Babali wrote:*   

> Le post qui fallait pas... Ca y est je suis en train d'emerge des tas de choses dans tous les sens...
> 
> Bon ceci dit, on attends toujours le mmorpg libre qui va tout casser 

 

Il y a bien Planeshit comme MMORPG  (J'y ai joué il y a quelques temps pas mal mais un poil difficile pour les débutants, je trouve)Last edited by Oni92 on Sun Jul 02, 2006 2:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> Bon ceci dit, on attends toujours le mmorpg libre qui va tout casser

 

Neverwinter nights 2 va fonctionner sous linux ou pas?

------------------

J'ai vu ca hier:

http://www.linuxgraphic.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1915

----------

## Oni92

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Bon ceci dit, on attends toujours le mmorpg libre qui va tout casser 
> 
> Neverwinter nights 2 va fonctionner sous linux ou pas?

 

Non, NWN 2 est développé en Direct X donc aucun chance de le voir tourner sous Linux... (de plus NWN n'a rien à voir avec Bioware à la différence du première si je me trompe pas)

De plus NWN (que ça soit le 1 et le 2) n'est pas un MMORPG mais un RPG  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## idodesuke

arf... ok

----------

## mardi_soir

horreur malheur dans tremoulous je n'ai aucun serveur qui s'affiche dans la liste 

j'ai ouvert mon pare feu pour verifier mais sans plus de succes 

vaas passiert ?

----------

## Oni92

 *mardi_soir wrote:*   

> horreur malheur dans tremoulous je n'ai aucun serveur qui s'affiche dans la liste 
> 
> j'ai ouvert mon pare feu pour verifier mais sans plus de succes 
> 
> vaas passiert ?

 

Si tu as pris la version disponible dans portage, c'est peut-être normal car il s'agit pas de la dernière version du jeux (je suis en train de le reinstaller via un ebuild trouvé sur bugs.gentoo.org  :Wink:  cf : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=128370)

----------

## mardi_soir

nop c'est instalél en local > c'est 

mardi_soir@husss ~/local/tremoulous $ cat ChangeLog

1.1.0

et ca fonctionnait avant enfin j'y ai deja joué mais il y quelque temps

EDIT > bon ca remarche là 

 je n'ai pas trop compris j'ai rien touché pourtant

----------

## Oni92

Je vien d'essayer avec la version 1.1.0 de tremulous et pas de problème pour avoir la liste des serveurs (faut pas rester en local quand dans la liste des serveurs de jeu   :Very Happy: )

----------

## El_Goretto

 *sirion2 wrote:*   

>  Et je trouve lamentable que true combat elite n'a pas etait cité, 

 

+ plein!

Raah, il est bien ce jeu...

----------

## kopp

Sinon, c'est un jeu solo mais que je trouve particulièrement sympa :

Blob wars : Metal Blob Solid.

C'est dans Portage (emerge blobwars), c'est en 2D, je dirais que c'est presque dans le genre d'un Metroid 2D, en plus délirant et moins sombre, particulièrement défoulant et avec ça dose  de difficulté. Il doit bien falloir une bonne dizaine d'heure pour le terminer au niveau de difficulté maximum. Ça t'occupera un moment.

----------

## antoine_

Comme jeux je recommande Battle For Wesnoth qui est un jeu de tactique basé sur un univers fantasy. J'ai découvert ça grâce à ce Forum il y a deux semaines, et il est vraiment super :o)

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> tout à l'heure je suis tombé sur ce site : http://www.abandonware-france.org/ltf-jeu.php3?id=332
> 
> Il propose des abandonwares pour dos/windows, je pense qu'avec wine àa doit pouvoir passer ;)
> ...

 

J'avais trouvé ce site, et j'y ai téléchargé Little Big Adventure, un jeu de mon enfance que je vous recommande à tous.

Pour faire tourner les jeux qui avaient été conçus pour DOS je vous conseille dosbox un émulateur dos dédié aux jeux. J4ai pu jouer sous Linux grâce à ça...

----------

## Delvin

comme il est dur wesnoth !

me fait tout le temps poutrer mes unités, pas moyen d'avancer en niveau ...

et je suis en débutant !

EDIT : et sinon personne connait un diablo like ?

----------

## Oni92

Personne n'a parlé de TA Spring?  :  http://taspring.clan-sy.com/

----------

## fabienZ

En plus de ceux déjà cité, quelques uns qui me divertissent .

FPS :

 - BZflag, un jeu dans lequel on incarne un tank. Super fun je trouve

Jeux de caisses :

 - orienté simulation : vdrift . Pas dans portage, voir https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98094

 - plus arcade : Torcs

 - gltron, un principe ancien, mais ça reste fun de temps en temps.

Roguelike:

 - scourge

 - nethack (je conseille, au risque de me faire agresser par une horde de puristes, des frontends comme noegnud ou falconseye)

 - egoboo

RPG :

 - FreeDroidRPG

 - Crossfire, qui est un MMORPG en 2D (vraiment laid je doit dire ^^)

Shoot'em up :

 - Chromium

RTS :

 - Globulation2, un style spécial (la microgestion est réduite au strict minimum), mais fun à mon gout ^^

TBS (Turn based strategy games) :

 - Freeciv

JeNeSaisQuoi  :Smile:  :

 - Lincity-ng (un sim-city like)

 - Vegastrike

 - Neverball

 - Scorched 3d (ça ressemble vachement à Worms en fait ^^ )

 - Wormux

 - pingus (Un clone de Lemmings)

Sinon un programme qui n'est pas un jeu, mais qui est pas mal ludique, c'est Celestia (en fait j'en parle juste parce que je l'ai mis dans mon dossier jeux  :Wink:  ).

 *Quote:*   

> Bon ceci dit, on attends toujours le mmorpg libre qui va tout casser 

 

Pour finir, en ce qui me concerne, je regarde comment évolue le projet WorldForge .

Pour l'instant, rien de trés jouable, mais l'ambition est énorme, et j'ai bon espoir que le MMORPG qui va mettre une claque sera celui là.

----------

## Anthyme

duke3d veux pas s'emerger chez moi ...  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> gcc -c -o pragmas.o pragmas.c -Os -march=athlon64 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DUSE_PERL -DUDP_NETWORKING=1 -DUSE_I386_ASM -funsigned-char  -DPLATFORM_UNIX -Wall -I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT -fno-omit-frame-pointer
> 
> gcc -c -o a_gnu.o a_gnu.c -Os -march=athlon64 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DUSE_PERL -DUDP_NETWORKING=1 -DUSE_I386_ASM -funsigned-char  -DPLATFORM_UNIX -Wall -I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT -fno-omit-frame-pointer
> 
> pragmas.c: In function 'qinterpolatedown16short':
> ...

 

(désolé de la taille du post)

----------

## sireyessire

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> duke3d veux pas s'emerger chez moi ... 
> 
> (désolé de la taille du post)

 

a priori je dirais que l'asm x86 du jeu à pas l'air d'aimer les 64 bits  :Mr. Green: 

Ahem:

 *from the ebuild wrote:*   

> KEYWORDS="hppa ppc x86"

 

----------

## Darkael

 *At0m3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (enfin, pour enemy territory, j'hesite sur sa liberté de diffusion... en tout cas, il ne semble pas être open source)
> 
> 

 

Seulement une partie du code d'ET est ouverte (celle sur la logique de jeu, pour faire des mods)

Excellent jeu d'ailleurs, même s'il a un peu vieilli il reste toujours très joué. Je n'aime pas trop jouer sur les serveurs "pros" par contre, même si j'ai le niveau je n'aime pas trop le style de jeu qui y est joué (petites maps, tout le monde joue médic, self/spawnkilling encouragé...). Je préfère les serveurs funs où y'a une bonne ambiance et où le niveau reste quand même relativement élevé.

A part ça sous linux je joue aussi à nethack et wesnoth, qui ont déja été cités.

Sinon, si vous aimez les casses-têtes je vous conseille fish-fillets, qui est assez sympa et vite prenant.

----------

## Anthyme

je suis pas en mode 64bit mon compilateur est un i686 ...

bon tant pis ...

----------

## sireyessire

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> je suis pas en mode 64bit mon compilateur est un i686 ...
> 
> bon tant pis ...

 

euh tu essaies de berner qui là:

 *Quote:*   

> gcc -c -o pragmas.o pragmas.c -Os -march=athlon64 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DUSE_PERL -DUDP_NETWORKING=1 -DUSE_I386_ASM -funsigned-char -DPLATFORM_UNIX -Wall -I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT -fno-omit-frame-pointer

 

----------

## Anthyme

un athlon64 peu tout a fait etre utiliser en 32bits !!!

 *Quote:*   

> saudade anthyme # cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> un athlon64 peu tout a fait etre utiliser en 32bits !!!
> 
> 

 

certes mais surement pas avec un -march=athlon64:

 *GCC documentation wrote:*   

> k8, opteron, athlon64, athlon-fx
> 
>     AMD K8 core based CPUs with x86-64 instruction set support. (This supersets MMX, SSE, SSE2, 3dNOW!, enhanced 3dNOW! and 64-bit instruction set extensions.) 

 

De toute façon, apparement le problème viendrait que les routines écrites en asm, sont pas compatibles avec ton proc (car je doute que l'asm x86 pur passe sous un proc 64, même si on lui demande de faire du 32) Cela vient aussi du fait que c'est pas parce que tu as mis i686, que la taille des registres internes est miraculeusement passée à 32.... alors avec des pointeurs en 64 bits, ce qui n'est pas prévu pour de l'asm pour un proc 32bits, ça va pas bien se passer.

bref tu es un peu coincé... sauf si tu peux faire comme pour mplayer, et virer ces routines en asm pour les remplacer par du C que gcc optimisera (certes moins bien), mais bon duke3D c'était super fluide pour mon P100 avec 1mo de mémoire vidéo, alors si on perd un peu en optimisation, je pense qu'on peut largement se rattraper sur le hard là  :Laughing: 

----------

## Anthyme

bin c'est pas moi qui a pondu cette conf ... http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

De plus j'ai flash qui fonctionne tres bien ... alors qu'en 64bits il ne peux pas fonctionner ... je pense que c'est assez revelateur !

sinon pour ta bidouille je ne vois pas vraiment comment faire, je vais pas recoder les bout de code ASM en C !!!

----------

## Trevoke

Oh mon dieu.. LBA ? Little Big Adventure?!

Je vais devoir faire marcher WINE rien que pour y jouer!!

Je recommande Nethack, c'est assez dur de le finir..  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

bon ca duke3d :d

j'emerge ...

----------

## loopx

```

buildgl.c:104: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

buildgl.c:105: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

buildgl.c:106: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

buildgl.c:107: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

gcc -o build -lSDL -lpthread build.o bstub.o engine.o cache1d.o sdl_driver.o unix_compat.o a_nasm.o pragmas.o a_gnu.o buildgl.o

gcc -c -o game.o game.c -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -DUSE_OPENGL -I/usr/X11R6/include -DUSE_PERL -DUDP_NETWORKING=1 -DUSE_I386_ASM -funsigned-char  -DPLATFORM_UNIX -Wall -I/usr/include/SDL -D_REENTRANT -fno-omit-frame-pointer

gcc -c -o mmulti.o mmulti.c -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -DUSE_OPENGL -I/usr/X11R6/include -DUSE_PERL -DUDP_NETWORKING=1 -DUSE_I386_ASM -funsigned-char  -DPLATFORM_UNIX -Wall -I/usr/include/SDL -D_REENTRANT -fno-omit-frame-pointer

gcc -c -o buildperl.o buildperl.c -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -DUSE_OPENGL -I/usr/X11R6/include -DUSE_PERL -DUDP_NETWORKING=1 -DUSE_I386_ASM -funsigned-char  -DPLATFORM_UNIX -Wall -I/usr/include/SDL -D_REENTRANT -fno-omit-frame-pointer  -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -DTHREADS_HAVE_PIDS -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wdeclaration-after-statement -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux-thread-multi/CORE

buildperl.c: In function `buildperl_init':

buildperl.c:52: error: `my_perl' undeclared (first use in this function)

buildperl.c:52: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

buildperl.c:52: error: for each function it appears in.)

buildperl.c: In function `buildperl_frame':

buildperl.c:77: error: `my_perl' undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [buildperl.o] Error 1

make: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/duke3d-20040817/work/duke3d/source/buildengine'

!!! ERROR: games-fps/duke3d-20040817 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1545:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 940:   Called src_compile

  duke3d-20040817.ebuild, line 85:   Called die

!!! buildengine failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage'

```

et pourtant je suis en 32 bits (~x86)   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> buildgl.c:104: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules
> 
> buildgl.c:105: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules
> ...

 

oui mais c'est pas la même erreur là, il y a une variable non définie dans ton cas. et là dans tous les cas, gcc est pas content.

----------

## At0m3

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Anthyme wrote:*   un athlon64 peu tout a fait etre utiliser en 32bits !!!
> 
>  
> 
> certes mais surement pas avec un -march=athlon64:
> ...

 

Bien sur que si, c'est bien la variable CHOST qui va définir si c'est en 32 et 64 bits. arpès, son CFLAGS est tout à fait correct, il a bien un athlon64, et donc gcc compilera pour ce type de processeur, en 32 bits dans ce cas. Il y a pas à débattre, j'en suis sur, je tourne comme ça en 32 bits (d'ailleurs, j'ai installé avec un live-cd x86, et j'utilise bien un athlon64 ...)

----------

## sireyessire

 *At0m3 wrote:*   

> Bien sur que si, c'est bien la variable CHOST qui va définir si c'est en 32 et 64 bits. arpès, son CFLAGS est tout à fait correct, il a bien un athlon64, et donc gcc compilera pour ce type de processeur, en 32 bits dans ce cas. Il y a pas à débattre, j'en suis sur, je tourne comme ça en 32 bits (d'ailleurs, j'ai installé avec un live-cd x86, et j'utilise bien un athlon64 ...)

 

Et tu as compilé mplayer? si oui tu as utilisé les routines asm d'accélération ? (ie tu l'as compilé avec les USES mmx mmx_ext sse sse_ext 3dnow 3dnow_ext)

si oui je suis preneur sur l'explication comment un proc 64 avec des registres 64 se débrouille pour pas se mélanger les pinceaux quand il a un pointeur (void*) qui vaut de temps en temps 32 bits et d'autres 64....

parce que le problème de compilation que l'on a vu sur un athlon64 c'est majoritairement un pb d'assembleur.

moi je peux pas trop essayer, je suis en full 64.

sinon pour la variable undefined, dans bugzilla on a un workaround: use= -perl

link

sinon c'est quel gcc que tu utilises, car il semble y avoir qq pbs avec la série 4:

link

----------

## At0m3

J'ai compilé mplayer pour te faire plaisir  :Very Happy:  (et en espérant que tu m'expliques pourquoi tu es sceptiques, je crois comprendre d'après ton message à peu près, mais le fonctionnement d'un processeur reste pour moi obscure  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Voici le USE utilisé lors de la compilation : 

```
USE="3dnow X aac alsa directfb dvd dvdread encode gif gtk jpeg mad mmx opengl png real samba sdl sse sse2 theora truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xv xvid -3dfx -3dnowext -aalib -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags  -debug 

-dga -doc -dts -dv -dvb -esd -fbcon -ggi -i8x0 -ipv6 -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -matrox -mmxext -musepack -nas 

-nvidia -openal -oss -rtc -speex -svga -tga -v4l -v4l2 -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xmms -xvmc"
```

Voici une partie de mon make.conf : 

```
## Host Setting ##

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

## Host and optimization settings ##

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

## Advanced Masking ##

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

```

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8 merged.

>>> Recording media-video/mplayer in "world" favorites file...

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Donc ça t'as convaincu ?

Est-ce que les "-3dnowext" "-mmxext" "-cpudetection" "-custom-cflags" pourraient me servir ? Je ne cherche pas à tuninger à mort ma machine, mais c'est pour apprendre  :Cool: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Quote:*   

> Donc ça t'as convaincu ?
> 
> Est-ce que les "-3dnowext" "-mmxext" "-cpudetection" "-custom-cflags" pourraient me servir ? Je ne cherche pas à tuninger à mort ma machine, mais c'est pour apprendre

 

bien, vu pour vérifier en lançant mplayer il doit t'afficher des infos sur ton proc, il y a bien les extensions que tu attendais?

Je pense que tu devrais rajouter les USES mmxext (aka mmx2) et 3dnowext car ton processeur gère ces instructions et cela rendra mplayer plus rapide (plus fluide). le custom-cflags est pas conseillé car pour mplayer les flags sont filtrés normalement (-04....) par les dev de mplayer et si tu changes et que ça marche pas ils ne vont pas te répondre.

tu as regardé les liens vers bugzilla que j'ai rajouté? parce qu'ils parlent de ces problèmes, l'un d'entre eux pouvant être un pb de gcc (une largesse vis à vis de la norme qui aurait été corrigé pour les séries 4.*)

sinon sur le site des dev de duke3D, ils disent qu'il y a des routines asm et leur équivalents C de disponible. au vu de la puissance des machines d'aujourd'hui, je ne pense pas que la perte engendré par le passage full C soit si marquée que cela. donc tu peux essayer en désactivant les routines asm:

par exemple en commentant ces lignes dans l'ebuild (faut que tu le mettes dans ton portage overlay si tu veux que les modifs restent après un sync):

 *duke3d ebuild wrote:*   

>         if ! use hardened && use x86 ; then
> 
>                 sed -i \
> 
>                         -e 's:^#USE_ASM:USE_ASM:' buildengine/Makefile \
> ...

 

----------

## At0m3

Arf, moi, j'ai pas eu de problème avec duke3D, tu te trompes de personne là  :Very Happy: 

Je venais juste confirmer le fait que que l'on pouvait utiliser -march=athlon64 en 100% 32bits

----------

## mardi_soir

j'ia un problème depusi aujourd'hui et sans avoir effecté de manip particulière je suis deconecté tout les serveur enemy territory   avec un message qui me dit (le kick a lieu apres une minute environ de apres la conexion (je peux jouer durant ce temps)

VIOLATION (GAME INTEGRITY) #20004

[/code]

je me susi deja connecté sur ces serveurs et voila je ne trouve pas

----------

## Darkael

 *mardi_soir wrote:*   

> j'ia un problème depusi aujourd'hui et sans avoir effecté de manip particulière je suis deconecté tout les serveur enemy territory   avec un message qui me dit (le kick a lieu apres une minute environ de apres la conexion (je peux jouer durant ce temps)
> 
> VIOLATION (GAME INTEGRITY) #20004
> 
> [/code]
> ...

 

Tu utilises quelle version de enemy territory?

----------

## mardi_soir

alors j'ai du donner des droit en ecriture au repertoire punkbuster pour qu'il "mette a jour" ou je ne sais pas trop quoi ....

----------

## Poch

bête question vous avez quoi comme carte graphique??

Pcq j'ai installé enemy territory sans problemes, mais meme quand je lance le jeu avec tout les parametres d'affichage au minimum (resolution en 640*480, texture et geometry en low, etc...) j'ai des zones grises plein l'ecran. Comme si les calculs pour l'affichage etaient trop costauds a réaliser, ce qui rend le jeu parfaitement injouable...

Ma carte n'est certe pas de derniere generation (loin de la) mais je crois que ca devrait quand meme le  pouvoir fonctionner, au moins avec les reglages au minimum. C'est une nvidia geforce 4...

Ci dessous quelques renseignements sur le matos, 

```

lspci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 80bb

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 11

        Memory at e7000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at effe0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

```

et quand je lance le jeu

```

antoine@poch ~ $ et

ET 2.60b linux-i386 May  8 2006

----- FS_Startup -----

Current search path:

/home/antoine/.etwolf/etmain

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak2.pk3 (22 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak1.pk3 (10 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak0.pk3 (3725 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/mp_bin.pk3 (6 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain

----------------------

3763 files in pk3 files

execing default.cfg

couldn't exec language.cfg

execing profiles/Poch/etconfig.cfg

couldn't exec autoexec.cfg

Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok

------- Input Initialization -------

Joystick is not active.

------------------------------------

Bypassing CD checks

----- Client Initialization -----

----- Initializing Renderer ----

-------------------------------

----- Client Initialization Complete -----

----- R_Init -----

...loading libGL.so.1: Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 3: 640 480

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2

XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized

XFree86-VidModeExtension:  Ignored on non-fullscreen/Voodoo

Using 8/8/8 Color bits, 24 depth, 0 stencil display.

GL_RENDERER: GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X/AGP/SSE2

Initializing OpenGL extensions

...using GL_S3_s3tc

...ignoring GL_EXT_texture_env_add

...using GL_ARB_multitexture

...using GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array

...ignoring GL_NV_fog_distance

...ignoring GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic

Initializing GLX extensions

...using GLX_SGI_swap_control

...using GLX_SGI_video_sync

XF86 Gamma extension initialized

GL_VENDOR: NVIDIA Corporation

GL_RENDERER: GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X/AGP/SSE2

GL_VERSION: 1.5.6 NVIDIA 87.62

GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_window_pos GL_S3_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_Cg_shader GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_paletted_texture GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_lod GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_KTX_buffer_region GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_fence GL_NV_fog_distance GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil GL_NV_pixel_data_range GL_NV_point_sprite GL_NV_register_combiners GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_env_combine4 GL_NV_texture_rectangle GL_NV_vertex_array_range GL_NV_vertex_array_range2 GL_NV_vertex_program GL_NV_vertex_program1_1 GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_multitexture GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_SUN_slice_accum

GLX_EXTENSIONS: GLX_EXT_visual_info GLX_EXT_visual_rating GLX_SGIX_fbconfig GLX_SGIX_pbuffer GLX_SGI_video_sync GLX_SGI_swap_control GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 2048

GL_MAX_ACTIVE_TEXTURES_ARB: 2

PIXELFORMAT: color(24-bits) Z(24-bit) stencil(0-bits)

MODE: 3, 640 x 480 windowed hz:N/A

GAMMA: hardware w/ 0 overbright bits

CPU:

rendering primitives: single glDrawElements

texturemode: GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_NEAREST

picmip: 2

texture bits: 0

multitexture: enabled

compiled vertex arrays: enabled

texenv add: disabled

compressed textures: enabled

anisotropy: 1.0

NV distance fog: disabled

Initializing Shaders

----- finished R_Init -----

------- sound initialization -------

------------------------------------

----- Sound Info -----

sound system is muted

    1 stereo

32768 samples

   16 samplebits

    1 submission_chunk

22050 speed

0x0xafe96000 dma buffer

No background file.

----------------------

Sound memory manager started

Sys_LoadDll(/home/antoine/.etwolf/etmain/ui.mp.i386.so)...

Sys_LoadDll(/home/antoine/.etwolf/etmain/ui.mp.i386.so) failed:

"/home/antoine/.etwolf/etmain/ui.mp.i386.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"

Sys_LoadDll(/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/ui.mp.i386.so)... ok

Sys_LoadDll(ui) found **vmMain** at  0xae304f40

Sys_LoadDll(ui) succeeded!

--- Common Initialization Complete ---

Opening IP socket: localhost:27960

Hostname: poch

Alias: localhost

IP: 127.0.0.1

Started tty console (use +set ttycon 0 to disable)

Resolving etmaster.idsoftware.com

etmaster.idsoftware.com resolved to 192.246.40.60:27951

----- CL_Shutdown -----

RE_Shutdown( 1 )

-----------------------

----- CL_Shutdown -----

-----------------------

Shutdown tty console

```

les drivers nvidia sont biens installé, l'opengl et le direct rendering sont activé...

Vous avez une idée de ce qui pourrait foirer ou est-ce tout simplement ma carte qui est trop vieille/pourrie?

Merci...

----------

